# Fertigteich 300 Liter - Was tun???



## mpongwu (12. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Stück Garten gepachtet. In der dazugehörigen Hütte fand ich einen Fertigteich von Heissner (300 Liter/ca. 60-70 cm tief). Ich habe keinen Strom am Teich, könnte höchstens ein Windrad oder eine kleine Solaranlage einrichten. Kann ich denTeich denn betreiben, oder ist das so nicht möglich. Fische werden wohl kaum denkbar sein, oder? Ich bin Imker und könnte das Wasser gut als Bienentränke nutzen, möchte aber keinen Mückenbrutplat haben. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bei so viel ahnungslosen Anfängerfragen helfen. 

Vielen Dank
Markus


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich 300 Liter - Was tun???*

Hallo Markus,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.*

Zunächst mal spricht nichts gegen einen Teich von 300 Litern. 
Erwähnt sei allerdings, je kleiner, desto "schwerer" ist es ihn im Gleichgewicht zu halten.  

Bei richtiger und ausreichender Bepflanzung ist das allerdings meistens kein Problem. 
Hier gibts viele "Miniteichbesitzer" die dir sicherlich viele gute Ratschläge geben können. 

Aber bitte, bitte setz keine Fische ein. :beeten: :beeten: 
Du wirst sehen, das du auch ohne Fische einen sehr schönen und "lebhaften" Teich dein eigen nennen kannst.  

Die Frage mit den Mücken interressiert mich im übrigen auch, da ich mich mit dem Gedanken rumschlage einen Miniteich auf dem Balkon zu bauen.  

Viel Spaß noch bei uns.


----------



## Silke (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich 300 Liter - Was tun???*

Hallo,
wegen der Mücken braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken machen. Auch in einem schön eingerichteten Teichlein finden sich schnell alle möglichen Getiere ein, die dann die Mückenlarven fressen.


----------



## zoe (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich 300 Liter - Was tun???*

Hallo Markus
An deiner Stelle würd ich ihn einbuddeln. Setz viele Pflanzen in die Sumpfzone (nicht in "Teicherde"), gestalte den Rand schön mit ein paar größeren Steinen im Wasser und vielleicht Wurzeln die ins Wasser ragen (damit deine Bienen auch gut ans Wasser und eventuell wieder raus kommen). Vielleicht hat dein Fertigteich auch noch ein oder zwei Stufen? Das macht sich dann gut für Unterwasserpflanzen in großen Pflanzkörben. Eine Mückenfreiheit möchte ich dir nicht garantieren, vor allem nicht im ersten Jahr, ABER es siedeln sich bei dir sicher __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven usw an.... die ja auch fressen müssen.  
Hier oben im Forum gibt es eine Datenbank die dir bei der Auswahl deiner Pflanzen weiterhilft. 
Strom brauchst du meiner Meinung nach nicht... hast ja keinen Fischbesatz.

Und bitte keine Panik wenn die ersten Schwebe und Fadenalgen kommen.... das ist völlig normal.  
Also gib dem Teichlein eine Chance  viel Spass beim buddeln, bepflanzen und gestalten. 

liebe Grüße
zoe


P.S. vergiss nicht Fotos zu machen


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2008)

*Mücken im Miniteich*

Hallo,

auch wenn dieses Thema schon ein paar Tage älter ist, möchte ich es noch einmal ergänzen. 

Mücken mögen keine Bewegung. Ich habe mehrere Minis in verschiedenen Größen. Alle haben irgendwie bewegtes Wasser/Wasserspiele. Alle sind besucht von __ Libellen, Rückenschwimmern etc. - nur Mücken hab ich nicht. (Die züchte ich - trotz Deckel - in der Regentonne  .)


----------



## Kiki (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigteich 300 Liter - Was tun???*

Hallo !
In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitung "Gartenteich" ist ein schönes Beispiel für einen Miniteich! Kannst du dir ja mal anscheuen.


----------

